

Snowden attended hacking school in India - tn13
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/worldnews/asia/india/10495221/Edward-Snowden-attended-hacking-course-in-India.html

======
fintler
So, he took a class? I don't get the point of this.

~~~
tn13
There is no point to be made here. This kind of trivia is sometimes a good
break from "Why I am right and the world is wrong type posts" on HN.

